# Meinung Acer Aspire 8942G-434G64BN



## alpensepp (31. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

will mir ein Notebook zulegen. Von den Daten her sagt mir das Acer Aspire 8942G-434G64BN zu. Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit?

Will ein bißchen damit zocken, Internet surfen und Standard-Office machen. Die Kiste wird nicht spazieren getragen, soll dafür aber möglichst leise sein (da hoffe ich, dass die CPU und die Graka nicht zu warm werden damit der Lüfter nicht zuviel arbeiten muss). 

Servus, da Sepp


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2010)

Hier haste auch ein paar Meinungen zu einem ÄHNLICHEN Modell, bessere Graka, vlt. steht da ja was wegen Lautstärke: Notebooks Acer Aspire 8942G-724G64Bn 

Erfahrungsgemäß, auch weil das so groß ist, wird es bei Office&co kein Problem mit der Kühlung sein, also: leise. Unter Last ist das was anderes, da muss natürlich gekühlt werden... 

Hier wären benchmarks, aber mit nem i7 720, also ner besseren CPU: Notebookcheck: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650

Was Dir hoffentlich klar ist: ein PC für ca. 500€ wäre sogar besser. AM3 Board+gute AM3-Dualcore CPU ca. 150€, 4GB RAM 80€, 640GB HDD 60€, gehäuse+Netzteil 80€, Graka 80€ - so einer wäre schon ein gutes Stück besser.


----------



## alpensepp (1. Februar 2010)

Danke, ich will ein Notebook für's Wohnzimmer, das ich nach Gebrauch wieder in den Schrank stellen kann.

Den i5 und die Grafikkarte habe ich bewusst genommen, da beide keine zu hohe Leistung (Watt) haben und so hoffentlich nicht zu warm werden. Deswegen weiß ich nicht ob der Vergleich zu i7 und 5850 sinnvoll ist.

Mir ist auch klar, dass bei High-End-Spielen die Kiste laut werden wird. Im Office-, Surf- und Normalspielbereich sollte sie halt leise sein.

Ich denke auch, dass durch die Größe des Notebooks die Kühlung besser möglich sein sollte als in einem 15er.

Toll wäre es, wenn jemand wirklich schon das besagte Modell hat und von seinen Erfahrungen berichten kann.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2010)

Das Modell gibt es ja erst eit 1-2 Wochen - wierd schwer, da besitzer zu finden.

Aber wie gesagt: die modernen Gertäe sind zumindest bei office nie laut. 

Selbst mein jetziges 15,4er acer hat einen T7700 und eine 8600m - grad die Graka gilt als Hitzkopf. Unter Office hab ich trotzdem nur ein leises rauschen. Beim Spielen dreht der lüfter dann halt auch öfter auf, und WENN das passiert, hört sich das ein bisschen so an, als würd einer in der Etage über mir sich grad fönen   Aber eben "weit weg", nicht so laut, als sei einer direkt nebenan 

Vlt. findest du ja hier noch was: Notebooks Tests, Tipps und News rund um Laptops auf notebookjournal.de  such halt nach 8942G, nicht nach GENAU Deinem Modell. Wenn die anderen 8942G mit besserer CPU/Graka leise sind, dann "Dein" Modell auch.

Der/ein Vorgänger scheint aber rel. laut zu sein, such mal hier nach dem kapitel "emissionen" Notebookcheck: Test Acer Aspire 8940G Notebook   is aber auch ei i7 und eine nvidia 250m


----------

